#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Cobertura Terrestre Radio Mobile

## bila

Boa tarde pessoal,

Estou fazendo um enlace pelo radio mobile, só que na direção desse enlace tem uma floresta, queria saber como aumentar a perda na floresta, sendo que não sai de 1 dB de perda em urbano e floresta..Agradecido!

----------


## rubem

Se o mato fica fora da zona de Fresnel, não tem perda extra. Evaporação noturna ou em dias de sol quente não é muito relevante não, digo, plantação de soja denso evapora mais, lago evapora mais, não é exatamente um problema (Tem que aguentar a atenuação de chuva pesada tipo 100mm² por hora, não pode cair throughput só com a atenuação minúscula que a evaporação de umidade cria!).

O problema é que os mapas de relevo são pegos por radar via satélite, ele pega a altitude com base no reflexo na primeira coisa densa que encontra, que não é o topo da floresta, em mato fechado a altitude em mapa desse tipo geralmente é 2 ou 3m errada (Não tem como pegar com precisão algo no meio do mato a partir de uma satélite circulando a 600km de altura). Enfim, se o mato tem 20m de altura nuns pontos, e a altitude é a do solo, a zona de Fresnel tem que passar limpa mais que 20cm acima do solo! 

Área urbana idem, só prédios grandes e velhos aparecem nos mapas de relevo, o normal é mostrar altitude de solo, aí você tem que conferir com os próprios olhos a alturas das construções pra acrescentar à distância que a 1ª zona de Fresnel tem que passar acima do solo.

(Alias, PTP de qualidade pra alto tráfego precisa ter mais que a 1ª zona de Fresnel livre, em distância grande precisa a 2ª livre, senão CCQ cai e o throughput nunca chega no máximo que o data rate permite pra aquele nível de sinal)

----------


## bila

Muito obrigado pela sua explicação, mas meu enlace é para um estudo de Viabilidade, para aumento de potência, ao invés de querer um enlace limpo, estou estudando no radio mobile para 
que o enlace tenha atenuações mais próximas do real para que eu possa passar uma emissora de classe, mas muito obrigado pelo conhecimento. Sds!

----------

